# Flavoured Coffee



## Alexiof (Sep 9, 2013)

What are peoples opinions of flavoured coffee? Any Recommedations? Favourite Places to shop for it? I am also hoping to find a nice instant flavoured coffee


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Think you might have come to the wrong place if you want someone to recommend an instant coffee let alone a flavoured one! What's wrong with the huge variety of flavours in fresh coffee?try some freshly roasted and ground beans. There'll be no turning back!


----------



## Alexiof (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for your response Neill.

Sounds good, i normally drink illy arabica type coffee, but i guess i am a bit of a coffee noob i still don't know the differences between alot of the types of coffee. I have tried some flavoured coffee from the german markets and i sometimes buy from http://www.meyartflavouredcoffee.co.uk, they are very nice coffees i think. I am just looking for an instant flavoured coffee as well just to have at work because i am a bit lazy. What is your favourite brand of coffee neill and where do you recommend buying from?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alexiof said:


> Thank you for your response Neill.
> 
> Sounds good, i normally drink illy arabica type coffee, but i guess i am a bit of a coffee noob i still don't know the differences between alot of the types of coffee. I have tried some flavoured coffee from the german markets and i sometimes buy from http://www.meyartflavouredcoffee.co.uk, they are very nice coffees i think. I am just looking for an instant flavoured coffee as well just to have at work because i am a bit lazy. What is your favourite brand of coffee neill and where do you recommend buying from?


Was that just an elaborate ploy to spam a website on here







. As Neil said , members here aren't really into instant coffee. If you are looking to advertise , the please contact admin . Otherwise we would all be happy to recommend some FRESH coffee beans and suppliers for you .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I have no idea of your set up but if you genuinely are interested in experiencing what good coffee has to offer and need something nearly as quick as instant I would suggest getting your hands on an aeropress, porlex/hario hand grinder and fresh beans from any of the online roasters listed in the beans section of the forum. You'll never go back to instant/flavoured coffee!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Alexiof. Better get your arse down to Morrisons



Alexiof said:


> I am also hoping to find a nice instant flavoured coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Hi Alexiof. Better get your arse down to Morrisons


I agree with the fresh bean suggestions, you're missing a treat. But If you really are into instants then There really are more reasons to shop at Morrison's.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

To me "instant" is one of the worst swear words there is in relation to coffee, nearly as bad as "ground". I agree that freshly roasted beans is the way to go. You're missing out on the whole world of coffee - literally.

But, and people are most likely going to disagree with me on this, you can flavour your own coffee that you grind just by putting some sort of flavouring in with the ground beans when you brew. Try cinnamon for a start. Not recommended for moka pots or espresso machines due to flavour transfer but for filter and drip why not? There's also the age-old method of mixing green tea and coffee and of course rather yummy chocolate.

I'm not exactly suggesting going out and spending thousands on top of the range equipment. If you have a liquidiser the chances are that you also have a coffee mill attachment and you can probably buy a simple cone and some paper filters which fits over a cup for little money. Not an ideal situation but all of us have to start somewhere and then progress from there.


----------

